
Top UK college to replace busts of founding fathers with ethnic minorities - vixen99
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/education/2017/07/14/top-uk-university-replaces-busts-portraits-bearded-white-scholars/
======
taylodl
Actions like this will always cary the risk of generating the response of
"political correctness gone mad" \- which may even be true - if we're not
careful to exalt one's accomplishments over one's race and ethnic background.
If it's the case that people achieving high accomplishments but were of the
"wrong" race weren't also receiving praise then that would be bad. If people
are having the recognition of their accomplishments removed solely based off
their race - in this case their being white but can be generalized to any race
- then that would be bad. That's what it means to be colorblind. So, is this
an action to correct for colorblindness or is this an action to remove the
recognition of the accomplishments of middle-aged white men? The article
doesn't say.

~~~
eesmith
It quotes Leman, who proposed this change, as saying: “[We are] making sure
that the space in which students learn... doesn’t just have the busts of the
bearded 1920s men, but also has pictures of people from different ethnic
groups, different cultures. It's not that we're throwing anything into the
bin.”

Of the two options you proposed, this sounds much closer to "correct for
colorblindness". As other examples of correcting for colorblindness:
“Meanwhile, teaching materials, such as diagrams of the human anatomy, will be
changed to feature a “range of ethnic groups”, rather than just the “standard
white male”” and “increasingly we try and broaden it to include more recent
research from Asia, Africa, and from other parts of the world.”

